# New Jetta



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I have not driven the Mk5 Jetta yet. I am very curious about the VR5 engine however.

I'm not really a Jetta person. I'm waiting for the Mk5 GTI myself.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

robg said:


> I know that everyone (Germans included, I guess), always like to blame VW's quality problems on the fact that some models are built in Mexico. But, for the most part, the problems that come up have more to do with poor engineering or faulty parts from suppliers than the assembly line workers in mexico. This is simiar to blaming the quality problems with the X5 on the workers in BMW"s US plant. Final assembly errors are quite rare in today's cars I think.
> 
> Anyway, I'd rather buy a well-designed but poorly built car; atleast you can actually get everything corrected under warrant. With design and engineering problems its very difficult to get issues resolved.


My German-built Mk4 has had a few quality issues. None serious, but issues. The initial assembly quality was sub-par. ASC switch not connected to any wire harness of any kind. Dome lights inoperable. Minor stuff, but how do you miss things like that?

My Mexican-built Mk3 was perfect. Cosmetic paint quality match between plastic and metal was awful, but otherwise the build quality was right on.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

I would think that with fewer employment opportunities in Mexico that the VW factory (all factories, in fact) would be able to lure more-intelligent and more motivated workers than in more properous countries.


----------



## Silver328i (Aug 22, 2004)

postoak said:


> I would think that with fewer employment opportunities in Mexico that the VW factory (all factories, in fact) would be able to lure more-intelligent and more motivated workers than in more properous countries.


I guess sometimes you get what you pay for (in labor). German worker's make lots of money and only work a few days a week, and get all kinds of perks (last I heard). (Some have said that this is a potential problem in lean times though, since German workers get used to cushy treatment, and any attempt to cut back = backlash). I saw a story on German TV about it. But that was about 3 years ago. Don't know if it is all true, since news stories often only tell one side. And sometimes well paid doesn't = quality. US auto workers make more money than some small town lawyers, and look at the decline in build quality of US made vehicles since the 1950's and 60's.

Then you hear how Toyota has recalls left and right from using crappy outsourced parts from China or Pakistan - so it is a mess all around. Globalization = watered down stuff.


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

Why not have a look at the new A3.... Has just as much room as a golf (same engine if you choose) and abit more refined from all of those cars you've mentioned. 
My recommendation would be the A3 3.2 but the 2.8 is a great car also. If you had the 1.8 in mind, just go to the VW shop and pick up a GTi instead.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Miguel Shaia said:


> Why not have a look at the new A3.... Has just as much room as a golf (same engine if you choose) and abit more refined from all of those cars you've mentioned.
> My recommendation would be the A3 3.2 but the 2.8 is a great car also. If you had the 1.8 in mind, just go to the VW shop and pick up a GTi instead.


There is no 2.8. The 2.0T is a highly tunable engine and also much lighter than the 3.2. Between the two I'd say opt for the 2.0T any day of the week and twice on Sunday.

With less than 1k in mods you can have a 2.0 running 260-70 hp and 300 lb-ft of torque.

The GLI Jetta is supposed to be here soon and it sports the 2.0.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> There is no 2.8. The 2.0T is a highly tunable engine and also much lighter than the 3.2. Between the two I'd say opt for the 2.0T any day of the week and twice on Sunday.
> 
> With less than 1k in mods you can have a 2.0 running 260-70 hp and 300 lb-ft of torque.
> 
> The GLI Jetta is supposed to be here soon and it sports the 2.0.


I could be wrong here, but the poster you quote is from Europe and *maybe* there is a 2.8 in his home country. I recall that the last A4 had a 2.4 available in Europe between the 1.8T and the 3.0, that we didnt get here.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I've got an 05 Mazda 6 with the 6 cylinder & a Manual and I love it ... especially since the car hit around 1700 miles it has really felt broken in

I never find it lacking power or torque and it has a nice sporty feel with all the amentities you could ask for in a car in this price range. Plus they are offering some very good discounts on it, my MSRP was $26,500 and I paid $23,500 plus Mazda sent me back an additional $500 because of a coupon they sent to current Mazda owners

I highly recommend this car, the only negative is the turning radius is unusually large for a small car


----------

